# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Lethal amphibian disease killed off

## Frog News

*BBC News (London, UK) November 18th, 2015 05:15 AM: Lethal amphibian disease killed off*

For the first time, researchers eliminate a devastating amphibian fungal disease in a population of toads.
*Full Article*

----------


## irThumper

Finally a spark of hope!

----------

